# appy color..



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like a Chestnut or sorrel appy to me. FYI chestnut and sorrel are the same color just different terms explaining the same thing. Got a picture you can share?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Sounds like a Chestnut or sorrel appy to me. FYI chestnut and sorrel are the same color just different terms explaining the same thing. Got a picture you can share?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



lol nah our mare is sorrel, he is definitely chestnut in color, but has some spots of at least 4 different colors, including his base coat..

not any that you can see the black in his mane, or the other colors in his spots.

and liver chestnut would be the darkest variation of them both.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

toto said:


> lol nah our mare is sorrel, he is definitely chestnut in color, but has some spots of at least 4 different colors, including his base coat..
> 
> not any that you can see the black in his mane, or the other colors in his spots.
> 
> and liver chestnut would be the darkest variation of them both.


Perhaps I confused you. Im saying chestnut and sorrel are exactly the same color there is no difference genetically they are just two terms for the same red color gene. The difference between your one sorrel and your appy sorrel sounds like your appy carries flaxen. But genetically they are both red sorrel chestnut whatever you prefer horses. Sorrel is chestnut ans chestnut is sorrel basically. I need a pic of this appy I am curious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Perhaps I confused you. Im saying chestnut and sorrel are exactly the same color there is no difference genetically they are just two terms for the same red color gene. The difference between your one sorrel and your appy sorrel sounds like your appy carries flaxen. But genetically they are both red sorrel chestnut whatever you prefer horses. Sorrel is chestnut ans chestnut is sorrel basically. I need a pic of this appy I am curious!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Lol, I think I am the one who has you confused.. Let me explain..

'ee' is Chestnut, Sorrel, and Liver Chestnut gene.. Now, What I was trying to explain is-- Chestnut is lighter than Sorrel, and liver chestnut is Darker than sorrel.. See? 

The Difference between my Sorrel, and my appaloosa is Lp-- 'ee' would be his, and the sorrels base coat color..

What Im askin is-- what if instead of him having 'ee' as a base color, it's really 'At'?


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorrel is purely a western term, I hadn't heard of a sorrel horse before I am came to these sorts of forums, was always a chestnut for me 

Also, impossible to tell really without pics


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

toto said:


> Lol, I think I am the one who has you confused.. Let me explain..
> 
> 'ee' is Chestnut, Sorrel, and Liver Chestnut gene.. Now, What I was trying to explain is-- Chestnut is lighter than Sorrel, and liver chestnut is Darker than sorrel.. See?
> 
> ...


Without pictures, it is impossible to tell. However, it is no unusual for a red based horse to have black hairs in the mane and tail, as well as white hairs.

As for the chestnut/sorrel/liver debate, genetically, there is no known difference between the three. They are all ee. The different names are just different shades, exactly like saying steel grey, rose grey, dapple grey. Genetically, these are all grey, they are just names for the shade. The same applies to chestnut. Sorrel and liver are just different names for the shades. Differentiating them might mean something to some registries, but it doesn't mean jack when you are discussing their genes.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

toto said:


> Lol, I think I am the one who has you confused.. Let me explain..
> 
> 'ee' is Chestnut, Sorrel, and Liver Chestnut gene.. Now, What I was trying to explain is-- Chestnut is lighter than Sorrel, and liver chestnut is Darker than sorrel.


Just gonna say no. And believe whatcha like there I suppose they are all the same horse genetically no matter what you want to call it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

As said, it is impossible to tell if your guy is brown or chestnut without good pictures. As far as the black hairs in the mane go, it is common for Appys of ANY color to have stray black hairs in their mane or tail. It is also common for Appys to have spots or blotches of varying shades of their base coat - for example a chestnut Appy may have spots or colors that range all the way from a grey-appearing light chestnut to "liver" chestnut that is almost black...in leopards, that is why some people mistakenly call them "tri-colored leopards" - which they are not, of course...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Faceman said:


> As said, it is impossible to tell if your guy is brown or chestnut without good pictures. As far as the black hairs in the mane go, it is common for Appys of ANY color to have stray black hairs in their mane or tail. It is also common for Appys to have spots or blotches of varying shades of their base coat - for example a chestnut Appy may have spots or colors that range all the way from a grey-appearing light chestnut to "liver" chestnut that is almost black...in leopards, that is why some people mistakenly call them "tri-colored leopards" - which they are not, of course...


What Face is trying to say is that, pretty much, when you have appy involved... anything is possible ****.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

It is also very common for appies to have a moderate amount of shade variation in their spots. Your horse sounds like a chestnut to me from the description and not a brown. A chestnut, would, of course have chestnut on the face (as you describe) and you said the legs are chestnut too. A brown horse would have black leg spots and the entire mane and tail would be black, not just a few mixed in hairs.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Tryst said:


> It is also very common for appies to have a moderate amount of shade variation in their spots. Your horse sounds like a chestnut to me from the description and not a brown. A chestnut, would, of course have chestnut on the face (as you describe) and you said the legs are chestnut too. A brown horse would have black leg spots and the entire mane and tail would be black, not just a few mixed in hairs.


See, thats what I thought-- he does almost have black down by his feet-- around the coronets.. 

I'll have some pics in the summer, when you can see his color. 

The 'palomino' spots are up by his face, the black are by his withers, and the dark brown/ liver spots are by his butt, and almost look brindle-- hes somethin like a rainbow, lol.


----------

